# Mike shanahan sticking it to albert haynesworth



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

i personally hate shanahan (long time raiders fan)but im so glad that hes sticking it hard to this overwieght, out of shape millionare cry-baby. i think this dude got fed up with having his arse kicked at camp that he went and had a doctor "diagnose" him with rhabdomyolysis.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news;_ylt=AhOSQVa1F3wXQW4omk5vs78.ubYF?slug=ap-redskins-haynesworth


----------



## cisco2403 (Apr 12, 2010)

KEYZER-SOZE said:


> i personally hate shanahan (long time raiders fan)but im so glad that hes sticking it hard to this overwieght, out of shape millionare cry-baby. i think this dude got fed up with having his arse kicked at camp that he went and had a doctor "diagnose" him with rhabdomyolysis.
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news;_ylt=AhOSQVa1F3wXQW4omk5vs78.ubYF?slug=ap-redskins-haynesworth


Dan Snyder has made several mistakes in the past but this one is probably the biggest. It's a shame though because Haynesworth can be absolutely dominant when he wants to. Wasted talent.


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

i agree with you this guy can be a stud when the mood strikes him(which seems to be rarely ever since he cashed in with that huge contract last season) this dude really is the biggest of all of snyders mistakes, most players would kill to be on a team with a legendary coach like shanahan


----------



## TheOldAssassin (Sep 17, 2010)

Albert Haynesworth is all wrong for the 3-4 - it's like wasting Usain Bolt's talents by trying to make a marathoner out of him.

I hope he gets traded before the October 19th deadline to a team where he can actually contribute.


----------

